# 3520 transmission



## fordsdf250 (Oct 27, 2009)

I am looking at getting a 3520 and I always liked the setup of the 12x12 transmission. I am still tossed between the hydro and 12x12 however. Do any of you have experience with any of these two. I want to do brush mowing and some loader work. Any advice would be great.
fordsdf250 is offline Reply With Quote


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

For loader work you will like the hydro better, welcome to Tractorfourum.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I have a 4310 with a eHydro transmission and LOVE it. If you are going to mow or do loader work, I would recomend the hydro.

The only reason I would even look at the gear trans if if you are going to do ground engagement work it would reduce foot fatigue. If you have a hydro with cruise control it also takes care of holding down the pedal. One other thing I love about the hydro, when you get off to move something out of your way the hydro does not roll away. The gear you have to set the brake.


----------

